# Italy may 2013.............................................



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Gonna be in Italy the first 2 weeks of May....Anybody know of any shuttle companies that loan bikes out and an epic ride??? Not too tech because the wife wants to go along too....but maybe she will sit out one 

Mostly between Rome and Genoa/Milan/Venice


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

He SMT,

Finale Ligure is a great place to ride and shuttle. A bit west of Genoa. All sorts of riding to be done: road (with plenty of flashy Italians in sparkling white lycra), xc, enduro, and freeride/downhill shuttle runs. Check out http://www.finaleligure-bikeresort.com/en/Home.html for some more info. The ultimate bikeshop used to have a good set of bikes for rent, send them an email to see if they have some left. It's holiday time in a lot of places in Europe, so it might be a bit busy.

Will send PM with some more details.


----------



## hpcbmw (May 21, 2008)

My wife and I are heading to the Florence area the first two weeks of May and might try to do some mtb riding. The places we are looking into are Lucca and Garfagnana - since they are both somewhat close to Florence. Finale Ligure looks great, but it's a long way from Tuscany region, where my wife wants to hang out.


----------



## expecto-patronum (Jan 21, 2013)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Gonna be in Italy the first 2 weeks of May....Anybody know of any shuttle companies that loan bikes out and an epic ride??? Not too tech because the wife wants to go along too....but maybe she will sit out one
> 
> Mostly between Rome and Genoa/Milan/Venice


Ciao SMT,
you may find something good also in Sestri Levante,east of Liguria(place of a famous superenduro race).I'm sorry,not allowed to post any link yet,anyway write sestri/mtb/freeride/shuttle on google and you'll find a lot of info and people that speaks english too.
Otherwise in south of Tuscany (Punta Ala) check on I-mtb.com,great trails(weekend of May 18/19 they have the superenduro world series),shuttle service and so on...
Finally if you head up to Florence I can bring you for an epic ride either with your wife or a bit more tech with you!We have a couple of our rides as well as the chance for full day epic ride,I also know shops to rent good bikes.
If you need more info or would like to have a ride here in Florence just send me a message!
Have fun in Italy
ciao


----------



## czaniolo (Dec 25, 2012)

trails everywhere

Find route - Bikemap - Your bike routes online


----------

